# Advice and help on new routine..



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello all,

I just introduced myself on the other forum and am now here to ask for help. After a year of struggling along on my own taking routines from mags and internet I contacted a personal trainer(bodybuilder) to help me to move on with kicking myself into great shape and building muscle etc. I was given a 5 day split workout but was originally told I would get a 4 day split. I can do a four, but not a five cos of my job and commitments...could anyone take a look and see if I could move one of the days training onto one of the others to bring down by 1 day? I don't have the knowledge yet to know which would be best to combine...I would really appreciate any help as I want to start this Monday if poss.

This is it....

Monday Chest Biceps abs

Tues Hams and calves

Wed rest...I like this cos I do a martial arts class on Wednesday nights

Thur Back Triceps and abs

Friday Delts calves

Saturday Glutes Quads abs

Sunday rest

I was thinking the Delts and calves one could be moved? but as I say, I'm not confident in this field but am wanting and willing to learn heaps to get want...(that would be a kick ass bod, "ahem" I can dream can't I..lololol)

Thanks if anyone can help me out....Y


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

hiya.. i do a 4 day, looks bit like this..

1 mon chest and biceps,abs

2 tues back and stretch hams,glutes and calves

3rest(wed)

4thurs shoulders and triceps abs

5fri Legs

days 6and 7 rest.. or day 6 rest and start again..

Hope this helps..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wendy said:


> hiya.. i do a 4 day, looks bit like this..
> 
> 1 mon chest and biceps,abs
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your response, I appreciate it.....I am determined to get the best bod I can and reading stuff on this site is really fuelling my determination......bit of a hard one to do on my own tho'......but I'm focussed and getting there...slowly but surely.....I graduated onto protein drinks this week and my first one was this morning after porridge for brekkie.....I'm not used to eating porridge, more of a fruit and yoghurt girl so I feel totally stuffed, and the banana protein drink was hard to get down without gagging!.....bleuuurrrrrgh.......but if it helps me to get what I want then bleurrrghing it will have to be...lolololo......thanks again.....


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

its all new but only once.. think of the others things you have learned and got used to in no time i bet.. such as learning to drive!!

Right.. ok diet tips.. first of all, cook your porridge ( how much are you having) then stir in one scoop or rec serving size of protien powder.. i strongly recommend Extreme pro 6 or Extreme Whey.. and you wont be gagging on those..

can add a spinkle of cinnamon, really nice on porridge and its good for you.

make your porridge with water not milk, or half and half, not so heavy then..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wendy said:


> its all new but only once.. think of the others things you have learned and got used to in no time i bet.. such as learning to drive!!
> 
> Right.. ok diet tips.. first of all, cook your porridge ( how much are you having) then stir in one scoop or rec serving size of protien powder.. i strongly recommend Extreme pro 6 or Extreme Whey.. and you wont be gagging on those..
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response....I really appreciate it...porridge...well, you'll probably kick my arse...but....i was told to have 70g of porridge but I just cannot make myself eat all that (I tried, truly)....so brought it down to 50g and am just about getting it all down but with much grimacing...lolololololol...I have always used skimmed milk for years cos I don't like full fat milk, it makes me gag.....I will try the cinnamon....thanks for that...and I will put the whey into the porridge cos I can see myself at some point barfing the shake all over if I have to drink it every day......phew what a relief!.......I'll go and have a look at the extreme products too......having help is greeeeeaaaat!......ta...


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

porridge milk and whey will be really thick.. dont know how heavy you are or your height.. i vary from 40g-80g through the week...

mix the porridge with water and the whey when its cooked. 50g of opats try approx 300-350ml water...min and half in micro wave then stir in cinnamon then another min and half.. stir in whey.. enjoy!!!


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Extreme not let your taste buds or pocket down heavy .. !!!! xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wendy said:


> . dont know how heavy you are or your height..
> 
> Thanks for the advice...I am 5'2" and now hovver between 9 stone 10ish and 10 stone....I was 13 stone plus and have gone down through diet and excercise....I can't even mention my measurements before without fainting!....lololol...but am now 38 chest (boobs have shrunk beyond belief...too much information I know...lol....28 waist, and 37 hips....I am working hard to bring those measurements down though....I've been lucky cos I'm not baggy saggy or any other word ending in "aggy".....I'm aiming for muscle and a hard bod...eeeek! why do I suddenly feel like a pervert saying that...hahahahaha......I think I will be like the tortoise, ya know, slow but getting to the finish line in the end.....lol...thanks for taking an interest.....errrmmm...I'm kinda old too.....40s......(bag over head in shame).......late starter?.......


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

right.. first up.. you aint too old mate.. and 2, your measurements are not bad or shameful.. Im 5 1 on a good hair day, and stage weight is 7.10 im now 8.9 but at 6yrs old i was 6st and at 17yrs old i was 5st.. so there you go.. Ive had big boobs, but thanks tokids. im lucky if i get into a A cup now.. but at least they are firm (ok, my perv time) Iv not got a small wasit either..

Ok, back to plan.. to get hard takes time.. so cardio and carbs,, they are the 2 tigns that make all the difference.. so how much cardio are oyu doing and how many carbs are you having? Then how much protein.. aim for 1.2g per lb of body weight.. so you are looking at around 160g protien.. so 2scoops of Extreme pro 6 is 52g.. and average peice of chicken fillet is 30g protein, peice of salmon is 25g and tins sardines the same.. so you can see, its not that difficult to add it in during the day.. take milk out and have a cheat meal once a week.. saturday night chinese take away and glss of wine (red is best) or vodka and orange..

XXXX


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, thanks for the response....I currently do a 4 day split and do 20-30 mins HITT after each session...but on two of the non leg training days I do 50 mins cardio, at a fairly good rate, 20 mins cross stepper with an incline of about 12, then bike for 20 mins and then finish off with a steady jog on the treadmills...sometimes on a weekend I do a spin class just for the hell of it or go swimming (yak! the walk of shame from the lockers to the pool...  ...)...lololol......sometimes Just go down to the coast and run along the front for about 4 to 5 miles......thats the cardio...

A typical days eating looks like this, I just recently started to eat like this to try to really make a difference to my bod, but I wasn't going overboard before really, but too man carbs I think...anyway here is a days worth?

Brekkie: either 50g porridge with berries and mixed seeds, or an omelette with one slice rye bread. Coffee...and a scoop of whey...25g

2 lunches...I make up one big batch and have one about 11ish and the other about 3...mahoosive mixed salad with everything in,spinach, celery, tomatoes, radish, watercress, cucumber...then add a small tin of tuna, or a chicken breast, or a salmon fillet..dressing is mustard, lemon juice and teaspoon of honey or balsamic vinegar.

snacks...% greek yoghurt, banana or apple, nairn oatcakes or tspn peanut butter (I have these twice, mid morning and mid afternoon.

post gym I have another protein shake and peanut butter on toast, or a 1 egg omelette with rye bread...but I find it really difficult to eat after working out in the evenings as its usually about 9 when I get home....I also have in my salad mix, 70 grms of pasta rice or other grain....

On a weekend I eat grilled mackrel, and I have recently started getting one mahoosive steak and eating that but my god it takes me AAAAAAAAAAAGES to chew through it! lolololol....i do have a glass or two of red wine at the weekend but find 2 is enough now I've started my stricter regime but I'm not fanatical about it...oh, I sometime have the odd whisky too, at the weekend......I think this seems ok from what I have read on the net etc...what do you think?.....thanks for taking the time to read my posts, I really appreciate it....


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

ok.. the only thing i can spot to change in the pasta/ rice in the salad.. reduce it slightly. to about 40g for example... the cardio is fine..

Do you have a day off? Its good that your regime is varied and your food.. stay that way.. and your weekend treats are fine honey.. to be honest.. it takes time.. My training has changed in the last few weeks, and im just seeing the changes now.. and thats quick.. you can expect to see changes after 4-6weeks.. so that being Christmas time.. you'l be feeling and looking great..!!! Enjoy Chritmas but dont go crazy.. but ENJOY IT its one day out of 365 of training!!! XX

My pleasure to help x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm glad you said that about the carbs cos I don't half get full ploughing through that amount, ya know, chew chew, breathe, chew.....lolol...I'm very happy to reduce that......I do have a day off and its either Saturday or Sunday depending on how I feel on the Friday after a long working week blah blah...it's good to have the choice....I do like working out on Sunday mornings tho so it is usually saturday....so I tend to have a drink on Friday nights too......

I work hard in the gym and I'm not one of those gals who like to lounge over the quipment and chat for a bit...I get in, do my stuff, focus and get out.....I am already seeing weeny changes in my bod but I REALLY can't wait for the serious stuff to start kicking in...in fact..the day I spot an actual stomach muscle I may hyperventilate with joy....it's coming and I can't berluddy wait.....I think I want to run before I can walk....saddo right?...lolololol...I get very enthused reading about other successes and seeing the pics.....it's keeping me going when I am sweating like plop in the gym wondering if I am ever gonna attain a great bod, or maybe a nearly great bod...I'll settle for nearly.....for now.....hahaha.....by the way if that's your piccie on the side of your posts, you have a great bod, but I guess you know that already if that is you......oh, and ya know, this doesn't mean we're engaged or anything cos I said that!...lololololololol....sorry, I'm jesting cos I feel nervous saying you have a great bod...(oh dear, 'nother bag over head)...lol......thanks again....:clap2:


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

ha ha.. lol big time at you honey.. no we are not engaged...let you in to a secret.. you are no different form me, and ive been told this too.. we all want to improve on what we got.. i promise. even those that have what we see as got toeht top.. they want better .. I challenge you to be more impatient than me!!!! yes I want to run before i walk or even stand.. I have told my sponsor countless times they have the patience of thousand Saints and one day.. one wonderful day I will find a way to show how much i appreciate ALL they have done.. phew.. rite.. yes give your self a day off.. go for a walk if it makes you feel you'v done something..

XX talking of that.. I have a labrador staring at me!!! oh the joys!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Briliant...thanks, and yes on the impatience front I have got 40yrs worth just oooooozing out me now I have discovered working with weights!!!...how did that happen?....even the trainers at the gym joke about my ahem...enthusiasm...in fact I have asked them to bury under the free weights stand when I die...ololol.....actually, I do have one more question and I really apologise to bother you but thats what you get for answering my pleas for help.....lololol.....how many exercises do you do per body part, I am doing 3 or 4, is that too many? or about right. for example..my glutes workout is angled lunges, lying bridge, walking lunges...the follow with quads, squats, duck squats and extensions....I do 4 sets of 10 or until I fall over cos my legs are quaking....is that ok or do I need go and sit on the naughty step for 10 minutes...I don't mind if you would rather I didn't ask anymore questions cos you have been great and I thank you from the heart of my bottom!...lololol.....promise...no more posts for a while?....maybe...lololol....


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey.. I dont mind at all.. ask away.. personally 2 or 3 exercises per body part is fine.. im curious why so many different squats?? what are duck squats?? Iv herad of sissy squats, wondering if thats the same..Example of leg session.. leg press.. 3 sets warm up squats. 4 sets.. but form first.. good clean movements, as low as poss. kness not going over the toes.. 90degress. right angles, ok..leg extensions remember leg out straight, extra pinch at the top is what makes the differenc.. lying leg curl, or seated ones.., walking lunges, and alwys alwys stretch after each set, and good all over stretch at the end of every session..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh dear.....errrmmm...why so many squats?...eeek! frankly I have zero idea....I got in touch with a personal trainer who is a body builder and she gave me a workout to follow...and as I'm just a regular gal and don't know much about this I just have been following what she gave me.....following the thought that if she has been in competition she must know what she is doing?.....I'm starting to feel that bag over head thing coming on.....erm....duck squats?...well they are the ones where you point your toes outwards and do a squat rather than feet out in front...if you think its a bit odd sounding perhaps I oughtta look elsewhere......durrrrrrrr....when you don't really know much its hard to know what's good and what isn't......actually, she did get a bit cross with me when I asked her a couple of questions....I guess that was sign right?...lolol.....I've got a sinking feeling....and it's not caused by the mahoosive peanut butter sarnie I just ate as I just got back from the gym...lolololol........hope you gave that pooch a good run out....dogs are great aren't they?.....I used to have one loooong time ago, now I just stalk them whenever I'm out in the park...lol....

oh, and I am really careful to use good form and technique (as stated in my best friend the muscle mag!)...I asked one of the guys at the gym to check me out to see if I was doing the moves right and he said my technique was really good....so phew...go me, go me....not bad for an ole bird!..lolol


----------

